# Decisions!



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all. My old craftsman snowblower just blew the engine. I am going out tomorrow to buy a snowblower. 
Price is not really an issue. 
We just had the biggest snowfall I have ever seen in my 47 years on the planet LOL! 
I am looking at the Honda, Husqvarna and the Arien top end 2 stage snowblowers. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I can speak for Honda's, and believe that they make a fine machine, pricey, but fine. 

With regards to Ariens, there is a large loyal following here, and many are quite content. 

The Husqvarna's are not as plentiful, and folks are kind of split on them. 

Have you considered Toro, and have you looked into the dealer support for any of the brands?

And have you considered a predator transplant for your old machine? Then you could have a back up, or something that could resolve your problem.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I drool over the Honda and I do like the Ariens quite a bit, but I personally don't care for the other choice too much from what I have seen, that said I have not looked at the hi end machines and would like to know more.  I'll still vote Honda for what it's worth. Or Yamaha of course... LOVE those but depending on your location (??) they may be easy (Canada) or tough to find.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the fast reply. I live on the East Coast of Canada - Prince Edward Island. We just received 80cm of snow with 13 foot drifts!
My driveway and street are not passable. In fact the whole city is shut down.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

My heavily biased opinion after owning a Husqvarna for 4 years....Ariens Pro or go home.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum'from the Keystomne Stat. Hope you are happy with whatever machine you choose...


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

PixMan said:


> My heavily biased opinion after owning a Husqvarna for 4 years....Ariens Pro or go home.


I watched a couple vids on Youtube of Yamahas in action and it has had an influence on my thoughts. They are lucky in Canada to have the option, if they have the money. Nothing at all against Ariens, they are great machines but after seeing those Yamy's I'm hooked even though I have no need for that capable of a machine with my size yard.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would go for the hs928 or hs1332


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Ariens is the best for the money.Hondas are great but very pricey.Buy from a local dealer if you can.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

You have some great choices. But I just can't see why Ariens hadn't updated their control to rotate the chute. That alone keeps me away. I love my 26" Toro with the Quickstick.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Those Yamaha machines look so well engineered...right up until I see no option for wheels and motors of significant displacement.

Looking at videos of the machines working the motors seem to be working excessively hard, and that's a bulky machine for small motors. I do love the chute, it appears to be lined with Teflon and I've thought of doing that to mine. I have some thin sheets of the material.

I think a track drive is great when you have wide open spaces and don't have to make a lot of turns. And if I had that I'd just get a plow and be done in 1/10th the time. While I wish they sold Yamaha machines here so I could get a better feel for them than YouTube videos and photos, the price/performance just doesn't seem all that attractive.

The important thing is that YOU like it, and it does what you need. I'll try to stay happy with my poor little Ariens.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stephen 

Since you said money isn't a consideration I'd go and try out a Honda and a Yamaha and decide which you like more and how busy there service departments are. It's nice to have a dealer close but it's more important to find out if their service department keeps up with it's customers needs.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

The higher end Husqvarna's come with hydrostatic transmissions like the Honda models, for significantly less cost, if that's a consideration for you.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Threeputtpar. Would this be considered a higher end unit as someone here has one left for sale: HUSQVARNA ST 327P - Snow throwers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That would be a higher end unit and a huge step up from your old Craftsman.
The headlight on that one even looks like it would push the light out front instead of up into your eyes like some do.
Heated grips are a nice addition too.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Stephen0523 said:


> Hello all. My old craftsman snowblower just blew the engine. I am going out tomorrow to buy a snowblower.
> Price is not really an issue.
> We just had the biggest snowfall I have ever seen in my 47 years on the planet LOL!
> I am looking at the Honda, Husqvarna and the Arien top end 2 stage snowblowers.
> ...



We have a small but good Husqvarna dealer in a nearby town. I talked to him about the new hi-end 300 series with the 10yr warrantee. He said he hasn't got enough feed back to recommend this series but that the motors are OK. Ariens and Toro also get good motor reviews Toro has one model however with a Briggs and Stratton engine . The new Briggs and Stratton engines get the poorest reviews. Design features on the Toro get good reviews. Honda gets good reviews, in my area Honda service and parts could be a problem, Yamaha gets good reviews. I'm interested in the market about the new machines as mine is very old, has problems and without electiic strart .
Good luck with your decision. Please let know.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Sep 22, 2014)

I purchased a new Husqvarna ST327P the beginning of this season and my father purchased the ST330P. We live between Cape Cod and Boston, MA so we have had plenty of snow to use these things in, two 20"+ storms. I will say both have performed beautifully and we are both very happy to have purchased them. I love the hydro transmission with trigger turn, easy to adjust chute controls and toasty warm hand warmers. For the price, I felt they were a great buy with the hydrostatic transmissions. If money were no object I may have gone with a Honda, but now that I have this one I would not have paid the extra money.

Anyone have any questions let me know.

Ohh one other thing, the LED lights on these things are great they throw plenty of light and you can easily see where you are headed on either side of the bucket...


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

If you are getting 50-80 cm snowfalls in PEI every year then get the big Honda, it will be reliable for years to come. If you have to make several passes over very deep snow then the track drive is the way to go. http://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/dual-stage/HSS928tcd


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

PixMan said:


> Those Yamaha machines look so well engineered...right up until I see no option for wheels and motors of significant displacement.
> 
> Looking at videos of the machines working the motors seem to be working excessively hard, and that's a bulky machine for small motors. I do love the chute, it appears to be lined with Teflon and I've thought of doing that to mine. I have some thin sheets of the material.
> 
> ...


There sure isn't anything wrong with your Ariens.. it's better than what I got but mine keeps my driveway clear anyhow  I had just pointed out the Yamy' because he said price wasn't an issue


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just baught a hs928tcd and absolutly love it, had a smaller hs624 before. Here is a little video we did this week end, it will give you a idea how well those machine perform, this is my 928 but imagine if you buy the 1332.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ariens or Honda. I don't know enough about the higher end Toros to offer an opinion on them. I only own a small 22" single stage Toro Powerglide or something like that.. which has been ok  for the small stuff


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everyone. 
LONG TIME!

I manage to survive last winter with my old snowblower. 
This winter is looking to be a nasty one again! 
I bit the bullet today and ordered the Honda 1332 2016 model which will be delivered tomorrow! I am looking forward to using it.

I do not think it has heated grips and I wonder if heated grips can be installed?

I will keep everyone posted with my results and try to upload some photos and videos! What is the best way to upload videos here?


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

PixMan said:


> My heavily biased opinion after owning a Husqvarna for 4 years....Ariens Pro or go home.


I have also had a problem with the Husqvarna brand. But mine was an in-my-opinion design flaw. And not with a snowblower but with a 650 CRT rototiller. That makes me look over with a fine-tooth-comb anything Husqvarna. But I see a couple of really good reviews for the Husqvarna snowblower so only take my post with a "check" to make sure you look over your intended purchase really well at make sure it will satisfy all your criteria.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

PixMan said:


> My heavily biased opinion after owning a Husqvarna for 4 years....Ariens Pro or go home.


The man knows what he's talking about. Ariens Hydro Pro is the creme of the crop in my biased opinion also. Honda is no slouch, but not as heavily built as the Ariens Pro line.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Snowhawg said:


> Honda is no slouch, but not as heavily built as the Ariens Pro line.


That's going to start a fight ! I'm just going to watch opcorn:


Let me say, great choice. I love the big blowers and it's going to really be a step up from the Craftsman.

Speaking of the Craftsman, how did you get through last year with a snow blower that had a blown engine as you stated in your first post ??

If another Honda owner doesn't chime in you might want to contact a dealer or Robert here on the forum about the heated grips. I don't know off hand if the engine will support them.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/[email protected]


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Stephen0523 said:


> Hello all. My old craftsman snowblower just blew the engine. I am going out tomorrow to buy a snowblower.
> Price is not really an issue.
> We just had the biggest snowfall I have ever seen in my 47 years on the planet LOL!
> I am looking at the Honda, Husqvarna and the Arien top end 2 stage snowblowers.
> ...


:white^_^arial^_^0^_ The Husqvarna top of the line 300 series has not been on the market many years but has a good warranty . Last years reviews on this forum, although not many, were all positive that I read.

I would think with all that much snow at one time you would need something with a really good durable motor


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I am in the planning stage for a new machine for next season. Probably purchase an Ariens 32", the $3K model. But I still want to look and make sure my choice is one I will be happy with. My Bolens is now 30 years old.

I ruled Honda out after seeing the damage that can be done by failing to lubricate the augur shafts. And I was annoyed that Honda would cut corners by not installing a few $0.10 zerk fittings. But JMHO.

And yes, others say it is not a difficult job to pull the augurs off to lubricate. Guess I could do the same with an Ariens but no need to.....their machines have zerks for this purpose


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Kiss4aFrog.
The 12hp engine seems to be holding out, and I just had a new belt put on.
I am going to keep it as a spare. I really needed a bigger machine due to the size of my driveway. I just finished clearing some Snow but not too much and the Honda 1332 is incredible!

When we get our next big snowstorm I will upload some videos. It does not look too hard to put some grease fittings on the auger which I think I may do as I am a lubrication fanatic LOL! I was told they are lifetime lubricated, but that seems inaccurate.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

foggysail said:


> I ruled Honda out after seeing the damage that can be done by failing to lubricate the augur shafts. And I was annoyed that Honda would cut corners by not installing a few $0.10 zerk fittings. But JMHO.


So lubricate them? They're far from the only brand this happens to. I've seen it happen on Ariens and Simplicity before too, along with lots of MTD, Murray and AYP based machines.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all, we just had a big storm last night, so I thought I will post some video clips showing the power of this machine! 
Even my 4 foot 6 1/2 inch tall wife can use it!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome  That is a monster, it's a veritable snow cannon. How deep was the snow? Enjoy it!!


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

A vertical cannon for sure! The snow was approx 30"


----------

